# The Ultimate Question of The Stars!



## dustinzgirl (May 13, 2009)

Now, I like both star wars and star trek. Given the choice tho, I prefer star wars over well, heck, anything!

What about you?


----------



## Rodders (May 13, 2009)

I'm in complete agreement. I like them both too. Star Wars has been with me since 1977. I've only been into Star Trek since i saw the TNG episode The best of both worlds. 

Although which one is best is an age old arguement, don't think that it's fair to compare the two of them as they are different.


----------



## Saeltari (May 13, 2009)

I went with Trek because the only Star Wars I liked was the first trilogy.


----------



## The Procrastinator (May 13, 2009)

I love the first trilogy. It isn't really fair to compare them both, but seeing as you are making us, then I have to plump for Star Trek  -I have liked most of its incarnations - its had so much to say over the years on so many topics. Much more interesting than Star Wars, on the whole.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 13, 2009)

Had to put both.

I grew up with Star Trek and it's something that even now I can quite happily watch a day of reruns of.

Star Wars didn't have the pull Star Trek had for me at first, until my son came along. Now I enjoy both whilst re-living my second childhood!


----------



## Boneman (May 14, 2009)

Star Trek has been a constant, evolving (apart from Capt Janeway, whose voice equalled a metal gauntlett scratching down a blackboard) and there have been myriads of different stories. Star Wars? Amazing debut, blew everyone away, but only one story, really, and the second trilogy was soooo disappointing.... 
...Star Trekking across the universe......always going forward, still can't find reverse....."

And one thing that is most peculiar...it's centuries in the future, but no one has a seatbelt, they're always being thrown across the floor, everytime an incoming photon torpedo breaches the shield. And let's be honest, of all 'future' scenario films, only Star Trek foresaw the mobile telephone......


----------



## Hedge (May 14, 2009)

Compeled to vote for Star Trek.
     Like most who grew up in 60's -80's this series grew and evolved with us.


----------



## Simple Simon (May 14, 2009)

Never coud stand Star Trek where as I enjoyed all the Star Wars films to some degree so I went for Star Wars.

A neither would have suited me just as well though


----------



## nj1 (May 14, 2009)

I've voted for Trek, Wars was never that big for me, Trek on the other hand was a regular weekday occurance with TNG and DS9 my two favs.

I think the reason why Wars was never that big for me was cos it came out when i was very young and i never got into watching films till many years later when there were films out there that had passed Wars in effects etc.


----------



## Interference (May 15, 2009)

Star Wars is a lark, but Trek (even later Trek) explored humanity a lot better.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (May 15, 2009)

Star Trek, for the same reasons Interference pointed out.


----------



## Rodders (May 17, 2009)

Is it really fair to compare 3, OK, 6 films against a science fiction dynasty of six Star Trek Brands totaling of 30 sries of TV and 10 films. They're both very different. 

I love Star Wars, but there's also a big place for Star Trek in my heart.


----------



## ktabic (May 17, 2009)

I'm going for neither. Both are enjoyable to watch but IMHO neither are particularly good examples of SF.


----------



## manephelien (May 17, 2009)

Both, I guess I just can't choose between the two.


----------



## FoxyMoron (May 17, 2009)

I Think Firefly was better than both of them, although I must admit I thought Star Trek Insurrection was a really good movie.


----------



## AE35Unit (May 18, 2009)

Star Wars for me! Bring on the next stage Mr Lucas!


----------



## Marlon (May 21, 2009)

I loved Star Wars.  But then someone had to go back and redo it.  As though it just wasn't good enough.  Trek screwed up their first film.  But they never bothered to go back and redo it.  To boldly go... gets my vote.


----------



## ratsy (May 21, 2009)

I was a huge fan of Star Wars growing up and in high school I must have read 20+ Star Wars books...the best being Tim Zahn's series.  But I also loved TNG and have a fondness for the original series.  The new Star Wars movies do nothing for me and I still havent seen the new Star Trek movie but the word is good.

I once tried reading a Star Trek book and just couldn't make it through.  It is a toss up as I do like things about both.  

Tough one


----------



## dustinzgirl (May 23, 2009)

Rodders said:


> I'm in complete agreement. I like them both too. Star Wars has been with me since 1977. I've only been into Star Trek since i saw the TNG episode The best of both worlds.
> 
> Although which one is best is an age old arguement, don't think that it's fair to compare the two of them as they are different.



Not so much comparing them as seeing which style fits most people better. 

In Star Wars, there is the epic battle of good versus evil.
In Star Trek, there is the epic journey of human exploration.


----------



## nixie (Jun 14, 2009)

Star Trek never was a big fan of Star wars


----------



## Threddy (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't particularly like either of them, but lightsabers swing me towards Wars.


----------



## Deathpool (Jun 15, 2009)

I like both, but I like Star Trek a little better because it's more believable to me. I've thought Star Wars as more fantasy because of the Jedi and Sith's powers.


----------



## elfdragonlord (Feb 23, 2010)

I put neither.

I occasionally like watching Voyager or Next Generation but I'm not a big Startrek fan.

And I love Empire Strikes Back but the rest of the franchise is a bit meh.

So I put neither.

Doctor Who/Torchwood is my visual scifi fix.


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 23, 2010)

dustinzgirl said:


> Now, I like both star wars and star trek.


 
"But which is better? *Fight!*"

*cough*

Sorry for the Harry Hill moment.

It has to be Star Trek for me, particularly as its various incarnations bring different things to the party. Yes, Star Wars (the original trilogy in particular) is fun, but there's little depth** shown on the screen.



** - Yes, there's a certain amount of 'hidden forces at work' - not that they're hidden very well - but the societies are only sketched in.


----------



## Pyan (Feb 23, 2010)

Star Wars for me. ST is just too...self referential and keeps trying to re-invent itself.

Having said that, put either of them up against Babylon 5, and there's no contest, IMHO.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 24, 2010)

Although I've always liked Star Wars, between the two, I had to vote for Star Trek, mainly because I was there from the beginning and it was one of my formative science fiction experiences.  By the time Star Wars came out, I was 20 years old and it was fun, not formative.


----------



## Volkov (Feb 24, 2010)

While I like both, with Star wars winning out by a good bit, I like Warhammer 40k a LOT more than either.


----------



## Talysia (Feb 24, 2010)

I voted for Star Trek, simply because I felt the characters had more time to develop, as did the settings.   Nostalgia plays a big part, too - I grew up with Star Trek; much more so than Star Wars.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Feb 24, 2010)

Turning into a bit of a Trek fan at the moment, what with all the showing of it on Virgin. Used to watch Star Trek back in the day. Over the summer I got into Next Generation -- Picard's such a legend and I like Counselor Troi and her long, long hair. However, now I'm being turned to Voyager. Janeway's just brilliant, the Doctor is hilarious, and my woman crush is moving now to Seven of Nine


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 24, 2010)

Lots of Seven of Nine - though not all - looks crushed already.

(But do you know how she helped Obama to win (eventually) the Presidency?)


----------



## Interference (Feb 24, 2010)

Someone needs a visit from Dr Crusher, I think


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Mar 15, 2010)

Definitely *Star Trek* for me. I loved the original series, which was shown in South Africa some time during the 80s (I think). FYI, South Africa only got TV in 1976 (our government back then didn't approve of TV - yes, I'm serious.)

Star Trek, at its core, explored what it means to be human and it did so with humour and a refreshing lack of judgement (in general). I enjoyed the spin-off series too - ST: TNG and ST: V. I couldn't get into ST: DSN and that still puzzles me because I was an Avery Brookes fan from his *Spenser for Hire* days. The ST series with Scott Bakula was on our pay-TV channels only so I missed out on that.

I guess, the key difference between the two series, for me anyway, is that I could identify with many aspects of the ST characters whereas I couldn't with the SW characters. I could see myself having coffee and a chat with Kirk, Spock, Uhura, Bones and Co but not with any of the SW characters.


----------

